# Upcoming Windows 10 Update, version 2004 - AVOID FOR NOW



## PaulieDC (Jun 8, 2020)

Hey all, Microsoft will start pushing out their once-a-year (roughly) _major_ Windows update, which means they WILL replace some of the system files and components and will change things to align with their future plans for the OS. When Microsoft does that, they basically do the same as kicking birds out of the nest to make them fly... in this case, the OS gets updated and many drivers won't work, and says in their Known Issue List that it's up to the _manufacturer of the hardware_ to provide the new drivers to match the new Windows version.

This isn't new news really, MS has been doing this since Windows 2000. BUT--this particular upgrade has a lot of known issues in the realm of audio, video and Bluetooth drivers (even NVidia drivers prior to v358 aren't compatible). Therefore we really don't know how our DAWs or MIDI hardware drivers are going to react. Our hardware providers will need time to test everything inside and out, so I'd wait for feedback from others who took the plunge to decide, at least 2-3 months after release.

This post has more official info if the last paragraph didn't make you nod off...

BTW: On your Updates page you might see this... it's telling me that my laptop "isn't quite ready for the upgrade". HUH? So does that mean Microsoft is doing something behind the curtain to MAKE it ready to upgrade? (running a 6-core i7 w/32GB Ram, all NVMe SSDs... what's not ready?  ) Definitely need to research that weirdness.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 8, 2020)

The biggest concern I have is what I witnessed by being offline and NOT Updating. 

I noticed artifacts and figured it was time for some housekeeping.
Diagnostics work quite well on SuperMicro and ASRockRack workstations and server boards. They don’t see why your CPU is running 15-20% higher they simply report it.

At Level One Tech Forums guys were explaining why their servers and home PC’s allow ALL updates.

When you don’t feed the beast it’s your processing power that gets used searching for files it cannot find because Windows is now considered a service.

I’ll update and report back, but KNOW updating keeps my CPU from going after the Micro$oft Ghost.

I just let 10 do it’s thing every week, which is what was recommended for audio.

I’ll report back, but 10 seems to be really audio friendly, and my USB powered LCD using Display Link boots so fast recently I’m going to play along.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 8, 2020)

I'll probably ghost my hard drive so I can put it back if needed, then go right through with the upgrade, whenever it's ready. At least I'll be able to test Cubase and Studio One with an RME Babyface Pro and an Apogee One and see what happens. Hopefully nothing!


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 8, 2020)

Even under advanced there’s no notice yet so I’ll keep checking.
I can reload my entire set up from an Acronis Clone I update weekly when I update Windows.

I like being a little bit behind the times with gear and software, being current with Windows is not my fav, but if it keeps being solid I suppose they got me.


----------



## THW (Jun 10, 2020)

Updated. Now when I have google chrome open and, for example, play youtube, I have an "audio renderer error" message. I have my interface as my default, so I'm confused as to why this is happening.


----------



## brek (Jun 10, 2020)

THW said:


> Updated. Now when I have google chrome open and, for example, play youtube, I have an "audio renderer error" message. I have my interface as my default, so I'm confused as to why this is happening.


This tends to happen if some other application is using the audio driver. If your interface does not support multiclient audio it is a common, and frustrating, occurrence. Seems possible that there is an issue with your driver and this update.


----------



## THW (Jun 10, 2020)

brek said:


> This tends to happen if some other application is using the audio driver. If your interface does not support multiclient audio it is a common, and frustrating, occurrence. Seems possible that there is an issue with your driver and this update.


I think so. Windows is not sticking with my focusrite 2i2 interface. On restart as well my korg nanokontrol had an error message, but I haven't identified what that error is. And it took several minutes longer than usual to restart. I don't understand this stuff, would recommend folks do not update unless you know what you're doing. I'm not sure how to fix this without a driver update. Appreciate any advice!


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 10, 2020)

At far opposite end of most User spectrum .... having been on Pro insider for years. 
Currently v2004; Build 19645 ... updated today. Many Updates of v2004 for months and no issues with any of (3) Desktop PC(s) _ (2) are Reaper DAW(s). 

OTH _ all (3) now set to automatically _exit_ Insider Pro at next official public Update. Guess this means getting back with mainstream Users very soon ? One definite positive is: no change relative to this public Update.


----------



## THW (Jun 10, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> At far opposite end of most User spectrum .... having been on Pro insider for years.
> Currently v2004; Build 19645 ... updated today. Many Updates of v2004 for months and no issues with any of (3) Desktop PC(s) _ (2) are Reaper DAW(s).
> 
> OTH _ all (3) now set to automatically _exit_ Insider Pro at next official public Update. Guess this means getting back with mainstream Users very soon ? One definite positive is: no change relative to this public Update.


It appears there are still features that I need to install. I went into windows update and am now downloading...feature update to windows 10, version 1909. Perhaps this might fix what's happening on my end.


----------



## brek (Jun 10, 2020)

THW said:


> I think so. Windows is not sticking with my focusrite 2i2 interface. On restart as well my korg nanokontrol had an error message, but I haven't identified what that error is. And it took several minutes longer than usual to restart. I don't understand this stuff, would recommend folks do not update unless you know what you're doing. I'm not sure how to fix this without a driver update. Appreciate any advice!




I use VoiceMeeter as my output for everything except my main DAW (Cubase). This works _reasonably _well for me.


----------



## PaulieDC (Jun 10, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> At far opposite end of most User spectrum .... having been on Pro insider for years.
> Currently v2004; Build 19645 ... updated today. Many Updates of v2004 for months and no issues with any of (3) Desktop PC(s) _ (2) are Reaper DAW(s).
> 
> OTH _ all (3) now set to automatically _exit_ Insider Pro at next official public Update. Guess this means getting back with mainstream Users very soon ? One definite positive is: no change relative to this public Update.


Good to hear, glad someone from here has been on the... inside.. (no pun intended, lol). I only raised the flag because of a lot of concern over A/V stuff. We just need to keep checking our hardware mfg sites for updates IF we hit a wall.

I'm waiting to see what happens when I stuff Flight Sim 2020 on my monolith of a PC, chomping at the bit for that!


----------



## THW (Jun 10, 2020)

brek said:


> I use VoiceMeeter as my output for everything except my main DAW (Cubase). This works _reasonably _well for me.


Thanks, I'll check that out! After some clicking around things seem to be working OK.


----------



## jsg (Jun 10, 2020)

I absolutely hate Windows update. What I am doing is pausing updates till a specific date, as far into the future as possible. The day the updates resume, I disconnect from my router and boot up. Windows can't update. Then I pause updates again as far into the future as possible. I hope this works. Microsoft is getting a bit authoritarian about their damn updates. 

I've been using a DAW since the early 90s. My philosophy is, and always has been: IF IT'S NOT BROKEN DON'T FIX IT! 

I value stability above all else, otherwise I'd get nothing done. Microsoft makes it more difficult. with every new Windows version.

Jerry


----------



## Technostica (Jun 10, 2020)

I wouldn’t install any of these bi-annual updates until at least 6 months after they were released.
It’s easy to do with the Pro version and unless they’ve changed it you can also do so with the regular one.


----------



## Sunny Schramm (Jun 10, 2020)

I love updates and I am always an early adopter for testing. But...I´m a geek and not a professional composer anymore with deadlines for work where problems with updates will cause damage in an financial or reference like way. I will test for you and report back


----------



## novaburst (Jun 11, 2020)

I


Technostica said:


> wouldn’t install any of these bi-annual updates until at least 6 months



Maybe 2 or 3 months but can understand the concern, this update is basically a new installation with a lot of changes, but glad they are still bringing Linux along, but I think it would be sad to mess up a rock solid setup with the latest update that could be very buggy, 

The latest is that it is coursing a lot of trouble for laptops and also coursing blue screen of death for unsupported graphic
When coming out of hibernation. 

Also with the general updates they are slipping in 2020 frame works on top of there existing windows. 

For now stability wins so yes hold the trigger.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jun 11, 2020)

Updated. And in the words of famous Youtube philosopher Coach Greg; "How many issues exactly? A zieeeerrro!".


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 11, 2020)

Been on Insider Program for years. v2004 has been on both desktop PC DAW(s) for months, with many Updates recently. No Reaper v.11 issues or any others that I am aware of. _ymmv ! _


----------



## Doug (Jun 12, 2020)

I updated with a few minor issues that were solved quickly. I did not unplug the eLicenser and iLok USB sticks before updating (which took an hour). The iLok generated an error during the update which prompted me to remove both sticks midway. The update still ran albeit with the error on the screen. I plugged them both back in after the update. I could only access the iLok and eLicenser app as an administrator (e.g. Run as...). After doing that, they were fine.

When trying to start Cubase 10.5 Pro, I got an update error on the Yamaha USB driver (for the Steinberg UR242 audio interface). I then uninstalled the v1 Yamaha USB drivers and installed the v2 drivers (which I did not know had been released until now). After all of that, everything was fine inside and out.

I vaguely recall dealing with these issues with last year's major update. So I'm guessing that had I first unplugged all USB devices, I might not have experienced any of these issues.


----------



## chimuelo (Jun 14, 2020)

I caved in since Im still not back working full time.
Only thing that changed is Microsoft sounds now come over my mains.
Simple fix.
Surprisingly my AMD rig using ASRock Enterprise motherboard is unchanged.
Ive got an ancient Windows 7 / Kaby Lake i7 to do next.
Still wanting to see Micro$ofts “service” agreement in action a little more.

I do this so my CPUs don’t waste resources searching for updates not yet installed. I have seen this on Intel i7 CPUs. I don’t like that but update weekly to avoid the issues caused by NOT updating.

Im not seeing this with the 3700X, but know others who say they are.
Im not noticing it yet because I’m still testing this build and don’t even have a DAW installed, just Cantabile a hosting application.


----------



## Illico (Jun 20, 2020)

With the latest Windows 10 update (2004).
* I have to reinstall Steinberg USB driver (2.0.3) (for my UR22mkII)
* I have to update eLicenser Control Center (6.11.10.2269)

No problem with Cubase PRO 10.0.60 and VoiceMeeter


----------



## TomislavEP (Jun 20, 2020)

I think that Microsoft has finally begun to learn from their mistakes and are much more careful when offering Windows updates to certain users and systems, at least in the time period from the latest big Windows 10 version. From my personal experience, if the update is available for download when checking from Windows Update settings, you shouldn't have any deal-breaking issues if you choose to update. 

I've recently updated my DAW and one other desktop system I'm using in my studio without any issues. I'm still waiting for the update to become available for my laptop. This time, I deliberately avoided updating via official ISO Tool from Microsoft, as I did in the past. Speaking of which, I didn't even have any issues with that infamous update some time ago that caused havoc for most users. Of course, one should always be careful with these things and do all the needed preparations and backups first.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 20, 2020)

Updating earlier comments re. (3) Desktop PC(s) ..... (2) are Reaper v6.12c DAW(s). All have been on Insider Program for years with no major issues, very few minor ones. Currently Build 20150.1000 since 6/17/2020. No issues so far.

Frustrated that: ...
[ _ Option to 'Stop getting preview builds' ( Turning this on will opt your device out of flighting when the next major release of Windows 10 is installed. ) ( *) On_ ]

... has not been implemented as of this post ! No clue if v2004 release should have triggered exit from Insider Prog, but another Update has released. Contacted via Feedback Hub ... nothing yet.

Is v2004 release to Users not considered 'major release' ?? No reasons for stressing, but definitely curious.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jun 20, 2020)

Automatic update a bit over a week ago botched Windows boot up--I had to F12 and mess around just to get Windows to start. Then I found I had no audio. Focusrite Scarlett 212 (gen 2) drivers would not show up--and trying to reinstall did nothing. I had to do a system restore to a pre-update iteration. Blech. One perk of not working right now--I had time to do this.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 20, 2020)

I do wish you could separate out the security updates from the system updates. I'm all for security updates but don't necessarily want a bunch of "improvements" on things that are working fine for me.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 20, 2020)

Yes ! Although most Updates installed'security' first and one could stop the other downloads. All recent Updates have had a separate Update one day later which confuses in terms of why /what it includes.
You likely know what I refer to, as not easy to recall the specific name. ??? Framework ???


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 20, 2020)

In Windows 7, I could select to do the security updates without the others. I did usually check the code numbers to see if there were any problems before letting them run. Now, I just make a system image before running. I should note that my OS drive and my Documents folder are on separate drives on pretty much all my computers. Makes it a lot easier to backup and my images aren't too big.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jun 20, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> I do wish you could separate out the security updates from the system updates. I'm all for security updates but don't necessarily want a bunch of "improvements" on things that are working fine for me.


You can, you just go into the Advanced Settings in Windows and delay what you want. Or you can even pause everything.

Then the other option of course would be to setup your own management server with WSUS (Windows Server Update Services) and manually approve your own updates


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 20, 2020)

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> You can, you just go into the Advanced Settings in Windows and delay what you want. Or you can even pause everything.
> 
> Then the other option of course would be to setup your own management server with WSUS (Windows Server Update Services) and manually approve your own updates


I do that already. But it pauses all or updates all. No option to select that I can find. I may have to look at server thing, but I don't want to buy Windows Server OS.


----------



## jsg (Jun 20, 2020)

For Windows 10 users, I am not sure if you're having issues because of updates or because you have not unchecked "Turn On Fast Startup".

Control Panel-Hardware and Sound-Power Options-Choose What the Power Button Does-UNCHECK FAST STARTUP.

This "feature" is responsible for a lot of headeaches as it messes with drivers. If by chance you've turned it off and Windows update turned it back on, you'll probably have audio driver problems. I had a problem for months that was driving me nuts, I turned it off about a month ago and have turned the computer on about 30 times with no issue. Turn it off, there's no downside...except your boot time might take a half a second or a second longer.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 20, 2020)

jsg said:


> For you Windows 10 users, I am not sure if you're having issues because of updates or because you have not unchecked "Turn On Fast Startup".
> 
> Control Panel-Hardware and Sound-Power Options-Choose What the Power Button Does-UNCHECK FAST STARTUP.
> 
> This "feature" is responsible for a lot of headeaches as it messes with drivers. If by chance you've turned it off and Windows update turned it back on, you'll probably have audio driver problems. I had a problem for months that was driving me nuts, I turned it off about a month ago and have turned the computer on about 30 times with no issue. Turn it off, there's no downside...except your boot time might take a half a second or a second longer. Is it worth a half-a second or a second??


No, no, I must have fast startup! Those 2 seconds are very important to me!

Actually, I have never heard of this. But I also haven't had any driver issues with updates so far....knock on wood. But it is good to know if I do start having problems.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 21, 2020)

dzilizzi said:


> No, no, I must have fast startup! Those 2 seconds are very important to me!
> 
> Actually, I have never heard of this. But I also haven't had any driver issues with updates so far....knock on wood. But it is good to know if I do start having problems.



Realize each system different, so just stating personal experience todate. Power plan is Samsung High Performance. 'Turn On Fast Startup' has always been checked. Long tme with this config and no driver issues, or any others on all (3) Desktop PC(s). ymmv. 

Truly empathize with any who have Win 10 Update issues and feel fortunate to have not been affected.
v2004 / Insider Build 20150 since June 17, 2020. 🤞


----------



## marius_dm (Jun 21, 2020)

Upgraded with absolutely no issues. I have to say though, people that try to completely turn off updates indefinitely might be the reason Microsoft are becoming so authoritarian with their updates. Because those might be the same people complaining how Windows sucks when their machine will get hacked or they have other issues while missing 2 years worth of updates. As a software engineer by day myself, I’ll say that software is never done and completed, software absolutely needs maintenance.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt (Jun 21, 2020)

marius_dm said:


> Upgraded with absolutely no issues. I have to say though, people that try to completely turn off updates indefinitely are the reason Microsoft are becoming so authoritarian with their updates. Because those might be the same people complaining how Windows sucks when their machine will get hacked or they have other issues while missing 2 years worth of updates. As a software engineer by day myself, I’ll say that software is never done and completed, software absolutely needs maintenance.


If someone wants to turn them of forever it should be possible with one click. It's about as fucky as it gets to be authoritarian regarding the functionality of users machines.
Software is done for each individual user when it runs well for them. Once it runs well these users have the right to deny any further changes (updates) that may and often do screw things over. Don't care if people unfairly complain about issues resulting from doing that. As if I shed a tear for the concerns of a mega-brand like Microbrains lol.


----------



## marius_dm (Jun 21, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> If someone wants to turn them of forever it should be possible with one click. It's about as fucky as it gets to be authoritarian regarding the functionality of users machines.
> Software is done for each individual user when it runs well for them. Once it runs well these users have the right to deny any further changes (updates) that may and often do screw things over. Don't care if people unfairly complain about issues resulting from doing that. As if I shed a tear for the concerns of a mega-brand like Microbrains lol.



There totally should be more granular control for sure, im not arguing against that. I’m just speculating about MIcrosoft’s motivation here. 
Freezing your machine at a point in time could work IF you never connect it to the internet and never update your DAW or other third party software you use.
I think Apple does a little bit of a better job at separating security updates from feature updates.


----------



## AllanH (Jun 21, 2020)

My understanding is that "fast startup" is the new term for hybrid sleep that uses hibernation. I've turned that off at the bios level.


----------



## Ben (Jun 21, 2020)

Fast startup stores some state information of the essential drivers and services during shutdown, and loads these after the kernel has initialized during boot time.
As already mentioned this can cause issues with some drivers and audio apps, so it's always a good idea to turn this off. The few secends you save during boot you will loose during shutdown anyways


----------



## dzilizzi (Jun 21, 2020)

DarkestShadow said:


> If someone wants to turn them of forever it should be possible with one click. It's about as fucky as it gets to be authoritarian regarding the functionality of users machines.
> Software is done for each individual user when it runs well for them. Once it runs well these users have the right to deny any further changes (updates) that may and often do screw things over. Don't care if people unfairly complain about issues resulting from doing that. As if I shed a tear for the concerns of a mega-brand like Microbrains lol.


Still need security updates. Hackers are always looking for ways to get in. And? You may never be hacked, but you never know. If you plan on going online, it is important to update the security. 

But I agree about updating the actual system. PC's are so different, unlike an Apple computer. What works on one could totally mess another up. And some manufacturers are not consistent even with the "same" build. Batches of chips may differ. So I get freezing a system when it works until it doesn't.


----------



## jsg (Jun 21, 2020)

I agree that software is a constant work-in-progress and that sometimes updates are necessary for some people. But I know what I value most in my studio: Stability and reliability. Once I've spent a lot of time putting together a studio, wiring everything, testing everything, then I go to work as a composer and producer. I am a strong believer in "if it ain't broke don't fix it". My passion is music composition, not adding features that I won't use or need. Now of course sometimes I have to update the OS for various reasons, including a new piece of hardware, troubleshooting, or to stay current with an application that requires it. But the key term for me is "requires". I don't use my studio computers to surf the web, play games, use email, etc., the studio is for music creation only. So to each his own, and if you have to update do it. But Microsoft makes it hard for people who have a stable system and want to keep it that way. Windows 7 was better in that one regard.


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 26, 2020)

Disappointed to NOT automatically exit Insider Program, on release of v2004 ! OTH, recent Updates working well and now Build 20152.1000 ...... all (3) Desktop PC(s). 

One things as changed recently, virtually every Update has been followed quickly by additional Cumulative Update. __ *2020-05 Cumulative Update for .NET Framework 3.5 and 4.8 for Windows 10 Version Next for x64 (KB4555452) *
Does anyone know why this is consistent change over recent v2004 Updates ? What are notable reasons for this addition?


----------



## Raphioli (Jun 26, 2020)

Haven't been on the forums lately (really busy) and just saw this.
Thanks for the heads up. Luckily, I haven't installed the mentioned update yet.
I'll keep it that way until things get settled.


----------



## novaburst (Jun 30, 2020)

So is Microsoft saying we will screw you over when ever we want, you will not have a smooth running system we will have total control over when we decide to mess your system up 

What's the deal with removing the automatic update perk, what are Microsoft doing 

Are they not satisfied with half the world pulling there hair out or banging their head on the wall, I guess they want the whole world to have hesd bangs while they sit back and have a giggle about how they just messed up your system 

Here is a link that may help


----------



## EgM (Jun 30, 2020)

Hmm, maybe I'm missing something but why are people not simply using Group Policy editor to defer updates forever rather than using the limited built in update deferral?

Option 2 will never download nor update without you actually going to Windows Update manually.

(Applies to Windows 10 Pro only, not home)


----------



## Rasoul Morteza (Jun 30, 2020)

If the updates or their scheduling are an issue for you, you can always opt for the LTSB/LTSC versions instead.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Jul 1, 2020)

EgM said:


> Hmm, maybe I'm missing something but why are people not simply using Group Policy editor to defer updates forever rather than using the limited built in update deferral?
> 
> Option 2 will never download nor update without you actually going to Windows Update manually.
> 
> (Applies to Windows 10 Pro only, not home)


There is ALSO this 

I did it for a while... but ended up being fine with the Windows Update panel in the end


----------



## DuaneW (Nov 22, 2020)

THW said:


> Updated. Now when I have google chrome open and, for example, play youtube, I have an "audio renderer error" message. I have my interface as my default, so I'm confused as to why this is happening.



Hey there...

By now you've perhaps gotten this fixed but thought I'd respond just in case... might help you or someone else later on.

I recently switched from DP to Cubase, had the issue you mentioned ('audio renderer error' in Chrome) and it was driving me crazy! Rather than bore you with the frustrating lead-up I'll cut to the solution... which in my case was quite simple. BTW, in the 4 steps below I started from Cubase. However, this is actually a system level (Windows) kind of thing so seems the DAW doesn't matter. Here goes...

1) In Cubase, I went (in the menu) to 'Studio > Studio Setup...'
2) On the left under 'Audio System' I selected 'Generic Low Latency ASIO Driver' and to the right (under the 'Generic Low Latency ASIO Driver' header) I could see my audio interface name along with I/O ports.
3) Directly below that 'Generic Low Latency ASIO Driver' header was a button titled 'Control Panel'. I clicked on that 'Control Panel' button and a dialog box appeared.
4) The first item in that dialog box was a 'Card Options' heading with a checkbox beneath which read 'Allow ASIO host application to take exclusive control of selected port configuration'. In my case this item was checked. HERE'S WHAT FIXED MY PROBLEM: I simply unchecked the box, then clicked the 'ok' button at the bottom of the dialog box.

Seems having that box checked allowed Cubase to fully take over the audio interface and not share nicely with others.

Again, if you're using a DAW other than Cubase, simply go to the Windows search bar (in the taskbar, lower left) and search for that Generic Low Latency ASIO Driver. BUT PLEASE NOTE that in my case even though the actual software that appears is named 'Generic Low Latency ASIO Driver' you CAN'T find it by searching for this in the taskbar. Rather, simply type 'ASIO' and (at least in my case) the first thing to appear was something called 'ASIO Generic Lower Latency Driver'. Select that and you'll be in the right place. Then start at step #4 above and you'll be all set.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ReleaseCandidate (Nov 23, 2020)

DuaneW said:


> Again, if you're using a DAW other than Cubase, simply go to the Windows search bar (in the taskbar, lower left) and search for that Generic Low Latency ASIO Driver.



You don't have Steinberg's 'Generic Low Latency ASIO Driver' if you don't have Cubase (or Dorico).


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 24, 2020)

jsg said:


> I absolutely hate Windows update. What I am doing is pausing updates till a specific date, as far into the future as possible. The day the updates resume, I disconnect from my router and boot up. Windows can't update. Then I pause updates again as far into the future as possible. I hope this works. Microsoft is getting a bit authoritarian about their damn updates.
> 
> I've been using a DAW since the early 90s. My philosophy is, and always has been: IF IT'S NOT BROKEN DON'T FIX IT!
> 
> ...



I would have stayed completely offline, like i used to do years ago. But with authorizations, updates etc, unfortunately it is not possible anymore. I keep the computer disconnected until I actually NEED to update, authorize something...


----------



## AudioLoco (Nov 24, 2020)

I dislike their updates, especially as most of them are not useful for any of the stuff I/we actually need.
Until now I had to reinstall the RME drivers on a couple of occasions, so nothing major.

I am experiencing some new problems lately though, will check what version I am at...

Anyhow at least we are not under APPLE stupid new Valley/Roja/Tierra/Carcalina which make a lot of audio software completely unusable and forces software companies to have to do extra work, and charge for it, at the expense, not of the gadget and telephone company (Apple), but the final user.

(rant over, apologies)


----------



## sostenuto (Nov 24, 2020)

2004 since intro on (3) older Win10 Pro Deskop / Reaper (latest). No issues. Maybe due to immediate Updates since Win 7. 
_Feel badly for those with problems_.


----------

